# il bambino dal pigiama a righe



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

l'ho visto qualche sera fa.

è stato una bomba che è esplosa dentro di me.

commentare il film in se stesso è inutile perchè il significato intrinseco è talmente _alto_ che qualsiasi cosa aggiungessi sarebbe una stonatura, una banalità un non senso.

ma perchè si diventa grandi. perchè?!!!

è questo che urlo.

si nasce _Miracoli_ e si muore con l'anima il cui colore manco lo si riconosce.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho visto qualche sera fa.
> 
> è stato una bomba che è esplosa dentro di me.
> 
> ...


mica tutti micè.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Giugno 2009)

Ho comprato il libro, lo leggerò a breve!
(quando finisco "I Vicerè")


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica tutti micè.


verità.

 tu l'hai visto?

mi sa di no.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> verità.
> 
> tu l'hai visto?
> 
> mi sa di no.


no.
C'è in dvd??
m'interessa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho comprato il libro, lo leggerò a breve!
> (quando finisco "I Vicerè")


 bellissimo


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho comprato il libro, lo leggerò a breve!
> (quando finisco "I Vicerè")


se la pellicola ha dato tanto...credo proprio che il romanzo non deluderà. mi saprai dire giusy.

sarei curiosa di leggere i dialoghi tra i due protagonisti, che giuro me li sarei mangiati di baci...anzi no..è poco....

se ci ripenso ancora un sec. mi rimetto a piangere a  fontana...meglio che cambi tred.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bellissimo


eccola..l'ha letto...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.
> C'è in dvd??
> m'interessa


si tesora. okkio.è una bomba emotiva. e non si vede quasi nulla.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccola..l'ha letto...


 mi riferivo ai vicere


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi riferivo ai vicere


Veramente splendido.
E pensare che mi ero rifiutata di leggerlo perchè lo ritenevo "pesante": ora lo sto divorando!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

l'ho finito di vedere pochi minuti fa.

che angoscia


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho finito di vedere pochi minuti fa.
> 
> che angoscia


ma merita?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma merita?


tantissimo


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Giugno 2009)

Sto leggendo il libro.... molto delicato e angosciante...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

*giusy, è vero*



Giusy ha detto:


> Sto leggendo il libro.... molto delicato e angosciante...


l'angoscia della realtà.

Non è una finzione letteraria.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

*angiuleddu*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> tantissimo


a distanza di settimane Ange, quando penso a quel Miracolo di amizia pura, spontanea, disinteressata, d'amore, che solo nei Bambini la puoi trovare...mi sento male ancora una volta.

non so quali corde abbia smosso questa pellicola, ma non mi è mai accaduto che un  film mi potesse fare stare cosi male ( o cosi bene dipende solo dalla prospettiva che desidero leggere) a distanza di giorni.

ora che hai visto il film te lo posso dire; è il momento in cui uno dei bimbi perdona l'altro...quello è stato il primo gesto che mi ha sconvolto, a seguire quello in cui dopo avere esclamato " deevo tornare a casa " cambia idea e rimane li' fedele alla promessa fatta...avevo le lacrime che uscivano dalle tasche, orecchie...una inondazione...e poi ...e poi....il buio. 





fine.​


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'angoscia della realtà.
> 
> Non è una finzione letteraria.


Ho finito di leggerlo, tutto in in giorno.
Sai che ho pianto anch'io alla fine? Soprattutto immaginandomi la scena in cui erano entrambi uno di fronte all'altro, separati da una rete, bambini uguali ma dalle vite così diverse.... Se potrò l'anno prossimo proporrò che venga letto dai miei ragazzi...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho finito di leggerlo, tutto in in giorno.
> Sai che ho pianto anch'io alla fine? Soprattutto immaginandomi la scena in cui erano entrambi uno di fronte all'altro, separati da una rete, bambini uguali ma dalle vite così diverse.... Se potrò l'anno prossimo proporrò che venga letto dai miei ragazzi...


brava prof.

un pigiama capace di dare o togliere Senso alla Vita.

e alla fine, togliendolo ad entrambi, hanno vinto o hanno perso?

 Hanno vinto...eccome!


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava prof.
> 
> un pigiama capace di dare o togliere Senso alla Vita.
> 
> ...


Riflettevo anche su un altro aspetto: i comandanti delle SS erano padri e mariti.... incredibile...ma vero!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Riflettevo anche su un altro aspetto: i comandanti delle SS erano padri e mariti.... incredibile...ma vero!


si, ma si consideravano _puri_

 Cara giusy, sul non senso è dura la riflessione. da dove parti se il senso non c'è?


----------

